# لحام المقاومة الكهربائية



## الصباريني (8 يناير 2012)

الى اصحاب الاختصاص ( عايز مراجع عن لحام المقاومة الكهربائية حديثة ، بهدف تاليف منهاج دراسي ، ولكم مني جزيل الشكر)


----------



## الصباريني (8 يناير 2012)

اخواني ، عايز مراجع عن الثنايات الالية للمقاطع المعدنية بهدف تاليف منهاج دراسي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الصباريني (8 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2528982#post2528982#ixzz2EEhnBfZi


*الى اصحاب الاختصاص ( عايز مراجع عن لحام المقاومة الكهربائية حديثة ، بهدف تاليف منهاج دراسي ، ولكم مني جزيل الشكر)*​


----------

